# KYB GR-2 and AGX sale!!



## budha56 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey I posted this deal on maxima.org, but I wanted to put it here too to see if anyone's interested. I'm just a college kid, but I'm organizing it through Phil's Inc. Automotive Warehouse. It's for:

Set of 4: 
89-94 GR-2 $200.00/set SHIPPED 
95-99 GR-2 $230.00/set SHIPPED 
95-99 AGX $370.00/set. SHIPPED 
00-02 GR-2 $275.00/set SHIPPED 
All in US dollars. 


See the details in the thread at:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=296488

We've already reached the minimum, so as soon as you give me all your info and give them the payment they'll send them out.

You can check my Y-pipe thread that I did there to show that I'm legit, since you don't know me. I won't check this forum too much, so go ahead and email me at [email protected] or post on the maxima.org thread/private message me there if you have any questions. You're welcome to tell your friends, too!

Matt


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

*AGX's for 3rd gen!?*

Hey, That deal looks good! I only wish I could get a set of the AGX's for my 89 Max! Isn't there anyway they could be made to fit? I really want/need adjustable suspension. Could I use a modified 4th gen Maxima housing, custom mods? Please help me out! Thanks.
Mrkanda

[quote/]

Set of 4: 
89-94 GR-2 $200.00/set SHIPPED 
95-99 GR-2 $230.00/set SHIPPED 
95-99 AGX $370.00/set. SHIPPED 
00-02 GR-2 $275.00/set SHIPPED 
All in US dollars.


----------



## budha56 (Feb 9, 2004)

I've never done that...you're more than welcome to buy them and try it out. Try registering and posting the question at:

http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11

If it's been done before, they'll know.

Also, check out:

http://maxmods.dyndns.org/index.php?MaximaShocks

It's got some great (although possible dated) info about Maxima mods, if it helps. It's info on 3rd gens is not very complete, but it does give a good comparison of GR-2 v. AGX. I know the GR-2 are gas, rather than hydraulic, so they ARE better than factory. Hope this helps.

Matt


----------

